# Too attached?



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We've only had Zoe for two weeks and she's now 12 weeks old. While she isn't fearful of strangers anymore and is becoming more social when we're out she follows EVERYWHERE. I go to the bathroom...she comes to, I go upstairs...she follows, and wherever I sit...she's ALWAYS right there. If I close a door she frantically scratches at it until I come out, if I get the mail she's howling at me though the window, and she insists on being no more than a foot away from me at all times. I actually have to take her to her water when she is panting because she won't leave me to go drink. This was all cute last week when she was settling in, but now I wonder should I be weaning her off of me a little? I take her daily to see her mom, dad, and brother; and while they are over the moon to see her she sits by my side only playing if I go outside with her. Is this normal?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes. My dog is 1yr & he WILL NOT let me out of his sight.
EVER!
Are you a female? If so, that MIGHT be why.
My dog is TOTALLY different around my boyfriend than he is around me.
No, its not bad. As long she eats by herself.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you crate her? I would start giving her some alone time(start small incriments, work your way to a couple of hours) she needs to get use to being independant to some extent. 
Separation issues are not fun to overcome, and dogs can get destructive when they go thru it. 
This site is good for developmental stages:
http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html
the 21 to 49th day stages, there is a time to do the separations, for their own well-being. Your pup is past that window, but it is not too late!
GSD's are velcro dogs, but you really want the dog to be secure and confident at the same time.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Congratulations, you have a German Shepherd.









Seriously though, we were just talking about this on the Shutzhund forum. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1335212&page=1#Post1335212 

It is pack drive, the drive to be with the owner/handler. Some have higher pack drive than others. As long as she is not cowering from the other dogs or people or acting fearful, I wouldn't worry. Just make sure she is getting lots of socialization.

Also, Jane's advice is really good!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Zoe is still a baby so you are all she knows right now. If I were her, I wouldn't want to lose sight of you either!









Some dogs get very attached to one person. Right now, Elmo is sitting by my feet even though my husband and the other dogs are downstairs. He is always by side. 

I'm just curious. Are you crate training her? I think that prevents the separation anxiety a bit. They learn to be calm when they are by themselves.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

We have a 5 foot gate that separates the kitchen from the rest of the house. When I run out Zoe and my lab stay in the kitchen but she's never been alone for more than an hour. I am finishing my degree online so I am home with her all the time which is the problem. I take her to pick up and drop off the kids at school each day which is a 10 block walk and helps to socialize her, she comes to the park with us, and even on my kids playdates- everywhere but the grocery store pretty much. I guess I need to get out more,lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Since some training methods recommend leashing your pup to you all day............sounds like you have it without tripping over a leash. It wouldn't concern me as being too attached EXCEPT...........

if you aren't also socializing the heck out of her OUTSIDE the home. Taking her out and about to all your friends homes. Puppy classes. Out to meet other healthy friendly dogs and people. Finding event like this ( click here to see click!)  

You want her to be comfortable and know you are safety and to be relied on. But not to the EXCLUSION of the rest of the world. So at the same time she's bonding to you, you must make sure to pack her in the car and get out and away from the home to get her general socialization rolling too.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DaniellecI guess I need to get out more,lol


LOL. That may be a good start. Leaving them alone at this age for bits of time teaches them that you will be back. You are not leaving forever. 

Where does she sleep? 

Even if you are home, you may want to look into crate training. They learn to love it like their own little home.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Those were both great links thank guys. Zoe has pack drive for sure, but I'll be leaving her for short periods daily and of course continueing our socialization. I am so proud of her so far- she is housebroken, comes, sits, listens to no, down, and can stay for 5-10 seconds. She loves her treats, but before she takes my reward I get kisses and snuggles first which I love. I guess I can close the bathroom door now and close my shower curtain- actually maybe I will kitchen her daily when I shower as one of her alone times?

I won't hear her cries as much and hopefully these short periods will be good or her.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm bad....she sleeps IN bed with me and my lab,lol

We do have a crate in the kitchen with door open. If I'm in the kitchen she'll sleep in it while I'm cooking and doing HW with my kids. She was crated at the breeders each night so she's used to in and the few times I have left she is always asleep in there when I come home.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Excuse my manners.....I forgot to congratulate you on your puppy! Enjoy every moment. They grow up way too fast. Take a million pictures for us too. 

The crying will stop when she realizes that it isn't getting her anywhere. It'll be harder on you than it will be her for a little while. But, it will be worth it.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

GSD = SUPER GLUE!!!!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: RuthieCongratulations, you have a German Shepherd.


"shepherd," but otherwise..


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: zyp
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: RuthieCongratulations, you have a German Shepherd.
> ...


I was just giving her a formal title.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

ah yes, another velcro shepherd...very normal.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

My dog used to follow me everywhere when I first adopted her. It has since been 1 year, and she is not doing that nearly as much.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow! i am so glad to be reading this! I was thinking that my baby boy ( almost 10 week old Clover) was having some issues. He FREAKS if i get up and walk away from him. He is getting his crate tomorrow morning (thanks to an awesome friend giving me one for free it was worth the week wait) and we will begin crate training for a few reasons...this being one of the big ones! I just got him a week ago but he became super glued to me right off the bat! He plays with the kids and my husband, but always looking back to be sure I am still in the room! LOL!

Thanks OP for giving me some hope that this is normal!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

All my dogs follow me.. 
Trying to go to the bathroom with 3 large dogs trying to squeeze into a tiny space is not to funny.......


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

^^







!!!! I already get followed by my almost 3 Y.O daughter, the puppy, and usually between one and all three of my cats!!!! Maybe I should hold off getting a second puppy til we get bigger bathrooms!


----------



## Ammit (Oct 23, 2008)

When I am home it means that I have no alone time period. It doesn't matter if I close a door behind me or not. They have learned how to open the doors. 

I managed to teach Loki at least to stay at the doorway when I need to potty. He is the most polite of the group. I just bring a tow with me and throw it repeatedly so Jessie leaves me alone.

Shower? Jessie is perfectly content as long as I leave the shower door open a crack so she can literally keep one eye on me. If I close it she will lick the glass until it opens. If I leave her out and lock the doors behind me she will carry on like I am being murdered.

Bedtime, Loki is in his kennel and is fine and Jessie sleeps on her bed next to my side of the bed. I tried moving it but she drags it back. If DH isn't in bed then she sleeps on his side and watches over me until he enters the room then she goes to her bed.

Dinner time Loki has taken over the rug in front of the stove. I have learned how to maneuver around him most of the time. I do shoo him out of the room sometimes but he cries then. I can't stand puppy whines. It's like fingernails on a chalkboard for me. 

I have been on vacation for awhile now so on the rare occasion I leave the house without them it isn't pretty. They are totally inconsolable for a good 30 minutes. Drives my DH crazy. If they so much as hear Momma on tv they freak out trying to find me.

As annoying as all this sounds like, I love it. Unconditional love.


----------

